# Never again!!!!!!



## RN2Bmommy (Apr 23, 2003)

I can't believe these disposables







. We used the pampers on vacation, and everytime dd pooped, it went right out the legs. I checked her constantly, but she pooped once just minutes after I checked, and I saw a brown streak as she crawled across the carpet. We couldn't even go out to dinner w/out her outfit getting ruined. It was a mess. Not to mention the terrible rash. We ended up leaving one day early so we could get back to get her rash under control. Has anyone tried cornstarch? We used the desitin w/ the sposies to keep things from getting worse, but I don't want to stain her diapers.


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

:bf
Burt's Bees diaper rash ointment is wondeful stuff.


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

I am so sorry that happened!


----------



## feebeeglee (Nov 30, 2002)

nak

walmart equate brand diaper rash cream is zinc based but seems to wash out pretty well as long as it is not on fleece. it has a teddy bear on the label.


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)

We don't get many rashes here, but when we do, Burt's Bees ointment helps for mild ones. For really red ones Triple Paste is fabulous! It's a bit pricey, and you have to ask for it at the pharmacy counter, but it works.

Hope your little one's bum is better soon!


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

I've had wonderful results with Jack's Magic Beanstalk Soothing Rash Salve. The only place I know of that has it instock right now (she's on bedrest) is http://www.emibeans.com


----------



## got_mama_milk? (May 31, 2003)

We use Bailey's Butt Balm...it's prescription because of the ingredients... just call your ped for a prescription. It shouldn't be a problem at all to get. You do have to have it made specially. Walgreens or The Medicine Shoppe can do it.

Aquaphor
Zinc Oxide
Burrows

A good pharmacy can put it together for you. It's AWESOME.

When I don't have that, I use Aquaphor (or Vaseline) with about 8 Malox tablets crushed up in it and about 3TBSP of Desitin or A&D Cream.

DS has had some doosies of diaper rashes. Cloth has helped tremendously.


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by got_mama_milk?_
*We use Bailey's Butt Balm...it's prescription because of the ingredients... just call your ped for a prescription. It shouldn't be a problem at all to get. You do have to have it made specially. Walgreens or The Medicine Shoppe can do it.

Aquaphor
Zinc Oxide
Burrows

A good pharmacy can put it together for you. It's AWESOME.*
Someone on another board recommended a very similar creme... only it had domeborol (or something like that) plus the other ingredients you mentioned. I asked at my pharmacy about it and the pharmacist said Triple Paste is the same thing. I have found the Triple Paste to be very effective as well.


----------



## rhonda.a.price (1 mo ago)

Domeboro is the powder that is used to creat Burrow’s Solution


----------

